# Pro Patria-Milan sospesa per cori razzisti



## Arsozzenal (27 Dicembre 2012)

Partita sospesa per cori razzisti. Ecco il Video da youtube della sospensione e di Boateng che calcia il pallone contro la tifoseria della Pro Patria

Qui: http://www.milanworld.net/pro-patria-milan-sospesa-per-cori-razzisti-vt3237-8.html#post90303


Il 3 gennaio ci sarà,in vista della ripresa del campionato,un amichevole di preparazione con la Pro Patria nella città di Busto Arsizio..Non si conoscono ancora l'orario e il prezzo del biglietto

Una buon idea anche per permettere ai tifosi di vedere da vicino la propria squadra,oltre che per preparare al meglio la squadra prima dell'impegno di domenica con il Siena

*
Dove vedere Pro Patria Milan? La partita verrà trasmessa in diretta tv da Milan Channel*


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ovviamente sarà roba di mediaset premium


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Dicembre 2012)

il caso vuole che lo stadio sia a 10 minuti a piedi da casa mia!


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il caso vuole che lo stadio sia a 10 minuti a piedi da casa mia!



Beato te


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Gabriel
Bonera Zapata Acerbi Antonini
Cristante Strasser Nocerino
Niang Petagna Carmona


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Vedremo,almeno qui,Niang e Cristante dall'inizio???Io ne dubito.


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2012)

Potrei farci un pensierino


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Dicembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Potrei farci un pensierino



dove abiti?


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dove abiti?



Vicino a Saronno, in una 40ina di minuti si dovrebbe arrivare 

Mi auguro comunque che giochino Niang Cristante & co, almeno in una partita "insignificante" come questa


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Dicembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vicino a Saronno, in una 40ina di minuti si dovrebbe arrivare
> 
> Mi auguro comunque che giochino Niang Cristante & co, almeno in una partita "insignificante" come questa



direi anche meno..se prendi il treno e fermi a castellanza, lo stadio è veramente vicino


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Dicembre 2012)

*si giocherà alle ore 15*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Dicembre 2012)

speriamo che la dia premium


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Dicembre 2012)

vidi un sanremese-pro patria qui a sanremo nella stagione 2010/2011 in LP2  e avevamo vinto noi con un gol del pampa sosa 


speriamo che allegri non metta tutti i titolari


----------



## esjie (27 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> vidi un sanremese-pro patria qui a sanremo nella stagione 2010/2011 in LP2  e avevamo vinto noi con un gol del pampa sosa
> 
> 
> speriamo che allegri non metta tutti i titolari



noooooo el pampa


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;87184 ha scritto:


> speriamo che la dia premium



Credo di si. Su queste partite ci si fiondano, per chi non ha l'abbonamento le sparano a 5 euro minimo. E per quanto possa sembrare di no, ce n'è di gente annoiata che se la prende.


----------



## sheva90 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo in tanti gol di Niang


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Questa la vinciamo di sicuro


----------



## Barragan (30 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa la vinciamo di sicuro


Dipende se il giorno prima ci sarà la visita dell'Illustrissimo.


----------



## DannySa (2 Gennaio 2013)

Non si sa ancora se verrà trasmessa?


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora se verrà trasmessa?



Si, solamente su Milan Channel. Mediaset Premium, con le pezze al ****, ora non acquista più nemmeno queste "partitelle", un anno fa l'avrebbe comprata al volo.


----------



## sheva90 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Prima compravano anche Solbiatese - Milan..l


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, solamente su Milan Channel. Mediaset Premium, con le pezze al ****, ora non acquista più nemmeno queste "partitelle", un anno fa l'avrebbe comprata al volo.



comprando a sky i diritti della champions si è affossata!!devono aver pagato parecchio


----------



## Francy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> comprando a sky i diritti della champions si è affossata!!devono aver pagato parecchio



In realtà, almeno ufficialmente, non hanno pagato nulla, hanno fatto lo scambio esclusiva Champions'-esclusiva Europa League. Infatti su Sky è il primo anno che danno l'Europa League.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> In realtà, almeno ufficialmente, non hanno pagato nulla, hanno fatto lo scambio esclusiva Champions'-esclusiva Europa League. Infatti su Sky è il primo anno che danno l'Europa League.



Mica son fessi quelli di sky!non vendendo la champions a premium avrebbero dato una mazzata incredibile..premium,oltre all'europa league,avrà pagato fior di quattrini


----------



## Francy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Mica son fessi quelli di sky!non vendendo la champions a premium avrebbero dato una mazzata incredibile..premium,oltre all'europa league,avrà pagato fior di quattrini



Boh, alla fine i diritti sono per tre anni, e quest'anno i tifosi delle squadre italiane in EL non sono poi meno di quelli della CL, quindi non credo che abbiano pagato tantissimo. O comunque non lo possiamo sapere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

neanche su premium l'ha danno ç_ç


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Mica son fessi quelli di sky!non vendendo la champions a premium avrebbero dato una mazzata incredibile..premium,oltre all'europa league,avrà pagato fior di quattrini



No sbagli, lo scambio è stato alla pari, senza esborso economico. Ma giustamente sky ha messo i puntini sulle i a proprio favore. Sky trasmette sia champs che El in HD. Premium la coppa campioni (tranne la partita in HD di cui avevano già prima il diritto) non la può trasmettere in HD.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Contro la Pro Patria Boateng dovrebbe fare la mezzala mentre Muntari verrà impegato nel ruolo di regista. In attacco El Shaarawy, Emanuelson e uno tra Bojan e Pazzini


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Contro la Pro Patria Boateng dovrebbe fare la mezzala mentre Muntari verrà impegato nel ruolo di regista. In attacco El Shaarawy, Emanuelson e uno tra Bojan e Pazzini



Credo Pazzini visto che Bojan ha giocato recentemente la partita di nazionale.


----------



## MisterBet (3 Gennaio 2013)

Pazzini dovrebbe essere out oggi...credo ci sarà Niang a questo punto...


----------



## sheva90 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Qualcuno riesce a vederla?


----------



## Francy (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ammirate il nostro centrocampo, che sarà il titolare per il resto della stagione.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno riesce a vederla?



Ah non farei l'abbonamento a Milan Channel neanche dopo morto.


----------



## sheva90 (3 Gennaio 2013)

E vabe... si seguirà la cronaca live...


----------



## MisterBet (3 Gennaio 2013)

La sto vedendo, se c'è qualcosa da segnalare riporto...

Ah sta giocando Gabriel in porta...


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> La sto vedendo, se c'è qualcosa da segnalare riporto...
> 
> Ah sta giocando Gabriel in porta...



Magari! Riporta le cose salienti se puoi, una sorta di cronaca live


----------



## MisterBet (3 Gennaio 2013)

Nei primi dieci minuti un paio di buone iniziative di El Shaarawy e nient'altro...

Muntari intraprendente davanti alla difesa (nel senso che prova il lancio, l'apertura...ma per adesso ne avesse azzeccata una )...e poi il solito fallaccio a piedi uniti di Flamini...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Al 16' bel cross di Emanuelson, colpo di testa di Niang di poco alto sopra la traversa...


----------



## MisterBet (3 Gennaio 2013)

Al 19' svaria molto Niang, supera due avversari di forza partendo da destra e crossa in mezzo per El Shaarawy che arriva un pelo in ritardo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Al 22' gol annullato a Muntari. Sugli sviluppi di un corner Niang serve El Shaarawy che dal limite dell'area conclude a giro colpendo il palo, il pallone carambola a Muntari che insacca a porta vuota ma era di poco in fuorigioco...

Intanto i tifosi della Pro Patria continuano ad ululare quando prendono palla Muntari, Boateng e Niang...


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora 0-0 contro una lega pro?! Grande Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2013)

mi stanno dicendo che il boss sta facendo i numeri confermate ?


----------



## MisterBet (3 Gennaio 2013)

Partita fermata...Boateng innervosito dai cori razzisti prende il pallone e lo scaglia verso la curva dei tifosi della Pro, non si può continuare la partita ed infatti i giocatori rientrano tutti negli spogliatoi tra gli applausi di solidarietà della tribuna...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

raga ma che e successo? ho attaccato ora e boateng era incavolato nero e ora sono andati tutti dentro


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

italiani...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

no comment


----------



## Alex Keaton (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ma chi razzo è il boss?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

dovrebbero essere onorati di giocare contro di noi e invece fanno i buffoni...


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2013)

Sospesa, pazzesco


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo di vincerla 3-0 a tavolino


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Vergogna


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

e mo che si fa?


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

La gente non c'è proprio con la testa...


----------



## Butcher (3 Gennaio 2013)

Persone pessime, davvero davvero ridicole.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Intanto i tifosi della Pro Patria continuano ad ululare quando prendono palla Muntari, Boateng e Niang...


Bella roba.


----------



## sheva90 (3 Gennaio 2013)

In che serie milità la Pro *****?


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ambrosini ha ritirato la squadra dal terreno di gioco


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ma sti bustocchi non hanno mai avuto in squadra dei neri? Che gente ridicola


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2013)

tristezza tanta tristezza....


----------



## MisterBet (3 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;90239 ha scritto:


> e mo che si fa?



Pare possano riprenderla a breve salvo sospenderla definitivamente in caso di nuovi cori...


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] niente copiancolla da quella immondizia, please


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2013)

Niang è il Boss...

per l'accaduto non ci sono parole....


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Ma chi razzo è il boss?



Bannatelo! 



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Speriamo di vincerla 3-0 a tavolino


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> @Jino niente copiancolla da quella immondizia, please



Si ma togli l'errore ortografico capo  altrimenti ora la figura dell'ignorante la faccio io


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma togli l'errore ortografico capo  altrimenti ora la figura dell'ignorante la faccio io



Eh, pure per quel motivo! Modificato


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] niente copiancolla da quella immondizia, please



continuo a ridere leggendo questo post  grande Admin


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

fra un po ricomincia ma la primo bu si sospende cioe fra 30 secondi insomma...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il Milan non torna in campo. Partita definitivamente sospesa


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, pure per quel motivo! Modificato



Era un capolavoro scolastico, sorry non potevo non riportarlo


----------



## MisterBet (3 Gennaio 2013)

Niente, sospesa definitivamente...che gente mamma mia...


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Pensate se era una partita su mediaset premium e qualcuno se l'era comprata, i giocatori volenti o no tornavano di corsa in campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

il milan non vuole piu rientrare in campo


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Gennaio 2013)

fanno bene... fossi io manderei il Boss , boa e il toporagno in tribuna con le mazze chiodate... vedi poi quei 4 pirla come scappano


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

bello il pubblico


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Eh l'Itaglia......


----------



## Jaqen (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ridicoli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

pensa per quella gente che magari ha fatto un sacco di km per venire a vederla mah


----------



## sheva90 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Una cosa indegna.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto sospendere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Gennaio 2013)

Trovo scandaloso che ci sia ancora gente che si esibisca in questi spettacoli


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Video da Youtube della sospensioni di Pro Patria Milan per cori razzisti e di Boateng che calcia il pallone contro i tifosi della Pro Patria*


----------



## yelle (3 Gennaio 2013)

pure nelle amichevoli.


----------



## Snake (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il Boa come Eto'o


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiornato il primo post con il link al video


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mi è piaciuto il Boa, ha fatto bene. 2013, oh!


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Non c'è da stupirsi


----------



## Van The Man (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tanto ora si parlerà, come al solito, di "minoranza", "4 imbecilli" e via discorrendo, ottima maniera per pulirsi la coscienza, o mettere la testa sotto la sabbia se preferite. La verità, che tutti sanno, è che questi episodi sono propri di determinate tifoserie, sempre le stesse. Dispiace per la parte sana, che sicuramente esiste, ma le società in questione andrebbero radiate ed impossibilitate a fare calcio, sia pure UISP o CSI


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

appena tornato dallo stadio!!incredibile


----------



## Barragan (3 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto Boateng non doveva togliersi la maglia. Ok andarsene, però la maglia non te la togli finchè non sei nello spogliatoio.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2013)

che vergogna.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Oh mio dio. Che degrado.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Intanto Boateng non doveva togliersi la maglia. Ok andarsene, però la maglia non te la togli finchè non sei nello spogliatoio.



Sinceramente preferisco un giocatore che si leva la maglia dopo che è stato umiliato, rispetto ad un branco di dementi che lo insultano


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Intanto Boateng non doveva togliersi la maglia. Ok andarsene, però la maglia non te la togli finchè non sei nello spogliatoio.



qual'è il problema scusa?


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente preferisco un giocatore che si leva la maglia dopo che è stato umiliato, rispetto ad un branco di dementi che lo insultano



Ha ragione dai, rischia di prender freddo ed ammalarsi, già è fragile di suo il Boa


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> qual'è il problema scusa?



Non l'ho capito..


----------



## The Ripper (3 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Tanto ora si parlerà, come al solito, di "minoranza", "4 imbecilli" e via discorrendo, ottima maniera per pulirsi la coscienza, o mettere la testa sotto la sabbia se preferite. La verità, che tutti sanno, è che questi episodi sono propri di determinate tifoserie, sempre le stesse. Dispiace per la parte sana, che sicuramente esiste, ma le società in questione andrebbero radiate ed impossibilitate a fare calcio, sia pure UISP o CSI



chiusi gli stadi al pubblico. le società c'entrano ma fino ad un certto punto


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> chiusi gli stadi al pubblico. le società c'entrano ma fino ad un certto punto



Semplicemente perchè questi individui non vengono cacciati: entrano, quindi pagano, si comportano male? Vengono sbattuti fuori. Prima o poi si stufano di pagare per fare circo 10 minuti ed esser sbattuti fuori a calci.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto così, siamo nel 2013 ed ancora sentiamo parlare di razzismo...


----------



## yelle (3 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> qual'è il problema scusa?


in effetti non lo vedo.
Io Boateng non lo reggo più, spero prima o poi se ne vada, ma di fatto non ho visto alcun comportamento scorretto da parte sua.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Però ciò non toglie che si debba prendere dei provvedimenti, verso questa gentaglia, il più prima possibile.


----------



## juventino (3 Gennaio 2013)

I giocatori del Milan hanno fatto benissimo. Questi episodi ormai sono sempre più frequenti e bisogna cominciare a prendere provvedimenti SERI e non la solita squalifica del campo che alla fine finisce per punire solo la società (che ha responsabilità solo fino ad un certo punto) e la parte della tifoseria sana, perchè appena finita il problema si verificherà nuovamente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Boateng si è comportato bene, anzi è stato un signore, perchè in realtà avrebbe dovuto tirare calci in **** a tutti gli pseudo-tifosi che hanno umiliato lui e i suoi compagni di colore.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Però ciò non toglie che si debba prendere dei provvedimenti, verso questa gentaglia, il più prima possibile.



all'uscita dello stadio hanno fermato TUTTI quelli della "curva" della pro patria,li hanno fotografati e preso nota dei vari dati....diffida facile!


----------



## danyaj87 (3 Gennaio 2013)

ma poi con tutti i buoni motivi di scarsezza del giocatore, giusto per il colore ebano lo dovevano insultare...

Comunque un gesto deprecabile va bene che fai gli ululati a tutti, perchè sono forti, ma non a sfondo razzista. Sono cose che non si dovrebbero vedere, purtroppo la serie A ha molte colpe non ha mai fatto una campagna del rispetto come si deve.


----------



## 2515 (3 Gennaio 2013)

hanno insultato pure el shaarawy eh, sono fortunati che non in italia non ci sono gli stadi come quelli inglesi, sennò boateng andava direttamente a prenderli a calci in faccia.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Gennaio 2013)

Che vergogna!


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Le partite andrebbero sospese e gli incivili identificati anche quando le partite contano... Invece viene spesso tutto insabbiato o punito con qualche misera multa... Comunque bravo Boateng a reagire e andarsene


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

per un attimo ho pensato se ci fosse stato ibra al posto di boateng cosa sarebbe successo!


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il bello è che ce la prendiamo con i rumeni, con gli albanesi, con i neri. Ma i rumeni e gli albanesi, nel resto del mondo, siamo noi: gli italioti.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Con lo schifo che c'è in Italia se Boateng prendeva qualcuno invece che la recinzione capace passava pure guai lui...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

che pena pero siamo ancora a questi livelli...


----------



## dyablo65 (3 Gennaio 2013)

l'unico problema e' che se ne parla , che queste ***** umane che hanno rivolto cori razzisti contro dei giocatori , persone , uomini di diverso colore , avranno un briciolo di falsa notorieta' .

non andrebbero nemmeno commentati questi episodi , dovrebbero cadere nel nulla , perche' piu' se ne parla e piu' ce ne saranno.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Gennaio 2013)

Boateng non è miei calciatori preferiti, tutt'altro, ma in questo caso totale stima e appoggio alla sua iniziativa. In quel calcio al pallone verso i tifosi (?) che lo offendevano ci sono rabbia, frustrazione, e orgoglio. Giusto reagire, giusto dare un segnale forte. Sarebbe bello se succedesse anche quando in palio ci sono tre punti, quando le televisioni pagano oro per i diritti e le multinazionali per passaggi pubblicitari... ma almeno è qualcosa.

Dispiace per quelle brave persone andate allo stadio, per vedere i nostri campioni giocare e godersi un pomeriggio di sport. Ma spero capiranno.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PS se volessero, potrebbero riconoscere quei "tifosi" uno per uno guardando le immagini e fermarli all'uscita dello stadio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Boateng non è miei calciatori preferiti, tutt'altro, ma in questo caso totale stima e appoggio alla sua iniziativa. In quel calcio al pallone verso i tifosi (?) che lo offendevano ci sono rabbia, frustrazione, e orgoglio. Giusto reagire, giusto dare un segnale forte. Sarebbe bello se succedesse anche quando in palio ci sono tre punti, quando le televisioni pagano oro per i diritti e le multinazionali per passaggi pubblicitari... ma almeno è qualcosa.
> 
> Dispiace per quelle brave persone andate allo stadio, per vedere i nostri campioni giocare e godersi un pomeriggio di sport. Ma spero capiranno.
> 
> ...


mi hanno confermato che è stato fatto


----------



## James Watson (3 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Boateng non è miei calciatori preferiti, tutt'altro, ma in questo caso totale stima e appoggio alla sua iniziativa. In quel calcio al pallone verso i tifosi (?) che lo offendevano ci sono rabbia, frustrazione, e orgoglio. Giusto reagire, giusto dare un segnale forte. Sarebbe bello se succedesse anche quando in palio ci sono tre punti, quando le televisioni pagano oro per i diritti e le multinazionali per passaggi pubblicitari... ma almeno è qualcosa.
> 
> Dispiace per quelle brave persone andate allo stadio, per vedere i nostri campioni giocare e godersi un pomeriggio di sport. Ma spero capiranno.
> 
> ...



Penso che ci sia ben poco da aggiungere a quanto ha già detto preb.
E' ora di finirla, se qualcuno è rimasto nel medioevo sono problemi suoi, cresca, con le buone o con le cattive!
Sarebbe ora di cominciare a dare segnali forti per far tornare il calcio quello che in fondo dovrebbe essere: uno sport che, come tale, insegna anche valori che vanno al dì là della vittoria e che serve soprattutto a divertire.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Gennaio 2013)

*Sindaco di Busto* Arsizio, Gigi Farioli: "*Boateng* ha sbagliato perché un professionista non dovrebbe comportarsi cosí ma l'arbitro doveva sospendere la partita al primo buu.


----------



## BB7 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il Boa in questo caso e stato un SIGNORE


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2013)

Han fatto bene ad andarsene.


----------



## James Watson (3 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sindaco di Busto* Arsizio, Gigi Farioli: "*Boateng* ha sbagliato perché un professionista non dovrebbe comportarsi cosí ma l'arbitro doveva sospendere la partita al primo buu.



Il signor, per modo di dire, Farioli invece che sparare ******* si potrebbe almeno informare sul fatto che, tra le altre cose, l'arbitro non ha il potere di sospendere la gara per questo motivo.
Finché ci sarà qualcuno che giustificherà anche in minima parte questi episodi non ci saranno speranze di farli cessare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2013)

E comunque Boateng conferma il momento di scarsa forma non raggiungendo nemmeno un tifoso con la pallonata


----------



## arcanum (3 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che Boateng ha preso male la mira anche in quell'occasione


----------



## S T B (3 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sindaco di Busto* Arsizio, Gigi Farioli: "*Boateng* ha sbagliato perché un professionista non dovrebbe comportarsi cosí ma l'arbitro doveva sospendere la partita al primo buu.



questa poteva risparmiarsela... ha fatto proprio bene il boa. Io la pallonata l'avrei tirata anche a questo sindaco. Vorrei vedere lui se mentre fa qualcosa gli fanno buuuu in continuazione... vergognosi!!!


----------



## Vogel (3 Gennaio 2013)

Mi spiace che non abbia preso in faccia almeno uno di quei conigli mascherati da uomini


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Sindaco di Busto* Arsizio, Gigi Farioli: "*Boateng* ha sbagliato perché un professionista non dovrebbe comportarsi cosí ma l'arbitro doveva sospendere la partita al primo buu.



Incommentabile, oltre che non informato


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Eh giusto perchè la cosa da sottolineare del fattaccio è che Boateng si è tolto la maglia. Povera Italia.


----------



## James Watson (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh giusto perchè la cosa da sottolineare del fattaccio è che Boateng si è tolto la maglia. Povera Italia.



Sì, ma veramente...
cioè, capacità di relativizzare la gravità delle cose proprio zero!


----------



## sheva90 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il Sindaco di Busto attacca Boateng per la pallonata scagliata.
LOL.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Busto attacca Boateng per la pallonata scagliata.
> LOL.



....bella roba. Andrebbe cacciato solo per questo.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (3 Gennaio 2013)

che tristezza


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quanto stava il risultato?


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Ma quanto stava il risultato?



0 a 0


----------



## AndrasWave (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bello è che ce la prendiamo con i rumeni, con gli albanesi, con i neri. Ma i rumeni e gli albanesi, nel resto del mondo, siamo noi: gli italioti.



Più che un autocritica sembra un discorso da oratore.

Belli, brutti, puliti, sporchi, poveri, ricchi come anche bulli e razzisti ci sono in tutto il mondo, nessun paese escluso. Gentaglia come quella ha sempre troppa risonanza. Alcuni "italioti" come tu li definisci e CI definisci sono anche molto rispettati all'estero. Peccato che siamo noi i primi a non credere in noi stessi, a non amare noi stessi e la nostra terra e sputare sempre e comunque su qualsiasi cosa che ci riguardi. 

In Italia si sprecato pagine di giornali, minuti di notiziario, pagine di topic e pure tempo nei bar per scandali come questo e non si dai mai spazio alla gente onesta, che lavora e fa crescere la nazione. 
Non sorprendiamoci se poi un Italiano Medio sa chi è e che cosa ha fatto Schettino oppure Fabrizio Corona invece di Enrico Fermi.

Il Milan ha fatto bene, Boateng ha fatto bene ad andarsene (anche se con la pallonata ha rischiato di passare nel torto). 
Quindi che questi 4 o 5 dementi affoghino nella loro mediocrità da scimmie del paleolitico perchè sono peggio dei cani con la rabbia. Per il resto di loro non me ne frega niente.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tra l'altro il sindaco di Busto è del PDL. A quanto è quotata la cazziata da parte del padrone? 

Scherzi a parte, gesto indegno da parte dei soliti imbecilli e parole del sindaco davvero fuori luogo.


----------



## tamba84 (3 Gennaio 2013)

i razzisti sono degli idioti

sparissero sarebbe un mondo migliore.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ah Boateng ha anche tirato una pallonata ai tifosi? Allora ha tutta la mia stima, niente da dire.


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Doveva tirargli una bomba non una pallonata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2013)

pure nelle amichevoli


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Prandelli applaude il Milan:"Grande club, grande Allegri. E' solo il primo passo. Alla fine vinceremo".


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Sento ora Macalli a radio sportiva... incazzato nerissimo perchè a questi episodi di inciviltà non segue mai un processo di interdizione totale a questi dementi, dopo che vengono spesi tanti soldi per mettere in "sicurezza" con telecamere gli stadi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Prandelli sulla scelta di Allegri: "Possiamo dire finalmente. Il Milan ha dimostrato di essere una grande squadra ed Allegri è un grande tecnico e un grande uomo. Siamo stanchi di questi episodi. Insieme al Milan potremo combattere il razzismo e rovinare i piani a queste persone".

Cn24


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

Il sindaco


----------



## Nivre (4 Gennaio 2013)

Che ANIMALI


----------



## Frikez (4 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> hanno insultato pure el shaarawy eh, sono fortunati che non in italia non ci sono gli stadi come quelli inglesi, sennò boateng andava direttamente a prenderli a calci in faccia.









Ehm, tipo così?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

La frase di Niang davvero stupenda : Pronti a fermarci, anche contro il Barcellona.


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La frase di Niang davvero stupenda : Pronti a fermarci, anche contro il Barcellona.



Certo, quando perdiamo proviamo la furbata


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Certo, quando perdiamo proviamo la furbata



Oppa Marsiglia style


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Gennaio 2013)

D'altronde non esiste busto provincia.


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Certo, quando perdiamo proviamo la furbata


Un 3-0 a tavolino,ameno potremmo dire di non aver subito troppo gol


----------



## beralios (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La frase di Niang davvero stupenda : Pronti a fermarci, anche contro il Barcellona.



vi conviene


----------



## Sanfuka (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dai che se fosse stata una partita ufficiale Boasatta non avrebbe fatto niente.

Esempio assurdo:
secondo voi il Milan, in vantaggio di 4-0 in una semifinale di chapsion lig, si fermerebbe di fronte alle urla razzista di una cinquantina di tifosi della squadra avversaria?

Quanti episodi simili succedono ogni domenica dalla lega pro alla serie A??


W l'ipocrsia del calcio


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

beralios ha scritto:


> vi conviene


Ti mando,ma con molto affetto,a quel paese.


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

Boateng alla CNN:"E' una cosa che rifarei in qualsiasi gara, indipendentemente dalla partita e dalla competizione. Se i fatti di ieri dovessero ripetersi, lascerò ancora il campo".


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

beralios ha scritto:


> vi conviene



Gobbo,dopo 100 anni dall'ultima vittoria,vedi di vincerla 'na benedetta coppa,altrimenti i fantasmi di Manchester continueranno ad aleggiare sul tuo capo.Quando ce vo',ce vo'.


----------

